# INSANELY Slow Internet Speed



## spearman914 (May 13, 2008)

Ok, I've came down to a solution to dump my wireless and install DSL. After a couple of days the lagness starts to rise while loading pages. Some pages would even not show up right. Like the TechPowerUp! Forums picture will be vertically standing in the corner. The User CP will be besides the New Posts laying diagonally. I've try cleaning the cache with CCleaner. Repaired connection, flushdns, unplug and replug, restart... Nothing..... And games also have a problem. I mainly get up to 60 FPS average. But now it average at 2.4 FPS   

UPDATE: And to mention what are the last things I did: Playing SF and MS. Installed IDT HDMI drivers. And not to be stupid but the VERY last thing I did was opening up the computer in safe mode.
Edit: I will soon do a virus/spyware scan to see if  anythings wrong and update/reinstall drivers.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 13, 2008)

open up a prompt and do tracert yahoo.com
to open up a prompt run cmd

oh and if u dont know what all that stuff it says means paste it in here and I'l try to help you.


----------



## spearman914 (May 13, 2008)

1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  dslrouter [192.168.1.1]
  2    20 ms    21 ms    20 ms  10.32.70.1
  3    21 ms    20 ms    20 ms  P2-2.LCR-01.NYCMNY.verizon-gni.net [130.81.35.14
0]
  4    35 ms    37 ms   185 ms  so-6-0-0-0.ASH-PEER-RTR2.verizon-gni.net [130.81
.17.177]
  5    34 ms    34 ms    34 ms  130.81.15.170
  6     *       33 ms     *     ge-1-0-0-p110.msr2.dcn.yahoo.com [216.115.108.45
]
  7     *       43 ms    34 ms  ge5-2.bas2-m.dcn.yahoo.com [216.109.120.199]
  8    36 ms    34 ms    33 ms  w2.rc.vip.dcn.yahoo.com [216.109.112.135]


----------



## mrhuggles (May 13, 2008)

see how it jumps to 185ms right there for a second? you probably have a problem there.


----------



## spearman914 (May 13, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> see how it jumps to 185ms right there for a second? you probably have a problem there.



Porbably... Thats what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 13, 2008)

umm, that woudlnt be your problem it would be outside your stuff, like, ok if you think it might be you or inside your network, ping your router 

ping -t 192.168.1.1

and if that ever spikes then it might be, but its prolly outside your network


----------



## spearman914 (May 13, 2008)

This is worse:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  dslrouter [192.168.1.1]
  2    21 ms    21 ms    20 ms  10.32.70.1
  3    21 ms    20 ms    20 ms  P2-2.LCR-01.NYCMNY.verizon-gni.net [130.81.35.14
0]
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5    25 ms    23 ms    25 ms  0.so-3-1-0.XT2.NYC8.ALTER.NET [152.63.10.41]
  6   109 ms   106 ms    97 ms  0.so-2-0-0.XT2.LAX7.ALTER.NET [152.63.112.13]
  7    96 ms    99 ms    98 ms  GigE7-0-0.IG2.LAX7.ALTER.NET [152.63.118.37]
  8   309 ms   302 ms   304 ms  cnc-gw.customer.alter.net [157.130.224.142]
  9   310 ms   304 ms     *     219.158.3.133
 10   304 ms   304 ms   304 ms  202.96.12.154
 11   374 ms   321 ms   306 ms  61.148.3.34
 12   316 ms   321 ms   325 ms  202.106.48.66
 13   308 ms   306 ms   307 ms  61.135.181.175

I trying doing the ping thing and they all got :
Reply From 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64


----------



## mrhuggles (May 13, 2008)

it looks to me like that 4th hop is broken, all you can do is give this information to your ISP and if they will fix it then yay and if they tell you something weird then you should get a new isp


----------



## ktr (May 13, 2008)

Something is wrong with your ISP provider. Try hard resetting the gateway. That should reconnect to the ISP and hopefully get you a better connection. Make sure you have DSL filters on all used lines in your home. Perhaps call you ISP and they will ping your gateway to see where the problem lies.


----------



## spearman914 (May 13, 2008)

nvm I solved the problem. The ethernet connector has tons of dust and is extremely hot causing the internet to slow down. I unplugged the ethernet, went to school, came back, and replug.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 13, 2008)

Eh? Dust? No. Because that would have caused a problem WITHIN your LAN, or if the dust was on the router to wall socket... then on your second hop to the ISP, but not the 4th hop, from the ISP to other internet addresses. 

Must be coincidence. Probably a router/DNS server down at the ISP, now fixed, or you are now connected to a new DNS server due to the fact that you unplugged your router and got a new IP.

****lesson****
If you've got a bad connection, try rebooting the router. Not to fix YOUR router, but to get a NEW IP address from the ISP.  This new IP address can sometimes be "requested" be soft booting from within the 192.168.1.1 admin panel.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 13, 2008)

go to:
www.speedtest.net

and click on the yellow prymid. tell us what the ping is you get


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 16, 2008)

And try this: http://www.pingplotter.com/


----------



## spearman914 (May 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> go to:
> www.speedtest.net
> 
> and click on the yellow prymid. tell us what the ping is you get



Ping is 30. I fixed the problem...



lemonadesoda said:


> And try this: http://www.pingplotter.com/



I'll try that. Sounds encouraging and great software.


----------

